# DXB - Dimeriz Limited



## moses (24 August 2007)

Ended up 30% today to .026 on high volume with no news, outstanding breakout and/or reversal, director has been buying. With a chart like this something has to be happening.

Company blurb...

Through the acquisition of Sun Biomedical Laboratories Inc (SBL), HGR has acquired a portfolio of unique invitro diagnostic intellectual property with a specific focus and expertise in the use of saliva as the diagnostic medium. The immediate opportunity to be realised through SBL is the global commercialisation of their benchmark oral-fluid illicit drug screening device OraLine which has established an industry benchmark with the most sensitive detection levels particularly for marijuana which is the most commonly consumed illicit substance both in Australia, the United States and throughout Europe.


----------



## moses (27 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

HGR up another 30% this morning and rising (now 35%). Maybe there is still time to catch this rocket... 

DYOR of course. Whoops, now up 38%


----------



## pods (27 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Whats going on? I saw these acting strangly last week. Made some money then, also today, but I'm not sure why all the interest?

Is it due to the reermergence of one of their products in the US market?


----------



## ZacR (27 August 2007)

*HGR - Harrington Group Limited*

Hey guys, 

anyone else holding in this small (tiny) cap company?
Interesting market - police 'non-fatal' ammunition & portable drug testing.
Bought in at 0.01 and sold at 0.016 and now watching it go past 0.037 
They could possibly have a corner on the market in the US if they get certain approvals. Does anyone have any info on them besides what's on their website?


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group Limited*



ZacR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> anyone else holding in this small (tiny) cap company?
> Interesting market - police 'non-fatal' ammunition & portable drug testing.
> ...




I bought in on Friday based solely on the breakout. Was intending on selling today but the company looks far to interesting to leave alone.

Their product seems pretty unique in that it gives easy to manage instant roadside results. Their product is patented. I'm just wondering whether they can even go global with this.

With a market cap of around $25mill AUD...seems to be worth holding onto.


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

WHAM!!! Right out of the blue:

Harrington
Group Limited
ABN 18 001 285 230
Suite 401 , 480 Collins Street, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, 3000
T: +61 3 8610 6370 | F: +61 3 8610 6374 | E: info@hgrltd.com
ASX:HGR
www.hgrltd.com
ASX Company Announcement
29 August 2007
ORALINE DRUG TEST
CERTIFIED FOR EXPORT TO MEXICO
Harrington Group (ASX: HGR) is pleased to advise that the Company’s subsidiary Sun
Biomedical Laboratories (SBL) has been granted a certificate of exportability from the
U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA). This enables the export of OraLine IV, the
Company’s premier oral fluid illicit drug screening device, into Mexico.
Subject to acceptance by the Mexican government, the Company anticipates
commencement of shipping of OraLine IV in September 2007. A significant
distribution partner to SBL, Express Diagnostics, has been working with the Mexican
government where it is intended that OraLine IV will be used for testing programs
being implemented in the Mexican schools system. In its war against illicit drugs the
Mexican government has introduced mandatory drug testing in schools. The
Company is confident that the Mexican market will deliver significant volumes and
that the model of mandatory testing in schools is likely to be adopted in other
markets.
As previously advised the Company remains committed to, and continues to work
toward the realisation of FDA 510(k) clearance for OraLine IV for workplace testing
programs in the U.S.
For further information contact
Brian Andrews – Managing Director
Tel: +61-3-8610-6371


----------



## juw177 (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Sweet mama. I bought the break out too, but thought I got in way too late. Then DOW tanks then this happens. Good stuff.


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



juw177 said:


> Sweet mama. I bought the break out too, but thought I got in way too late. Then DOW tanks then this happens. Good stuff.




It really does pace the way to move into other countries. I really hope profit takers don't stand in the way of a major rerating.


----------



## jama_kj (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

great announcement!!! will hopefully see this crack and go beyond the 4c mark as the news sinks in.....


----------



## sydneysider (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

100,000,000 traded now at 4.2 cents. Good luck to all longs. Lots of good news coming down the pike. Technicals are indicating a very strong move upwards.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



jama_kj said:


> great announcement!!! will hopefully see this crack and go beyond the 4c mark as the news sinks in.....



I'm trading this but can not see any $$ value at the moment. 

What's the $$ value to the company? 

Is this going to fall over once the volume day traders get bored? 

Or, is it the real deal? 

Rampers hold your tongue please....


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



kennas said:


> I'm trading this but can not see any $$ value at the moment.
> 
> What's the $$ value to the company?
> 
> ...




True Kennas...there have been no figures mentioned. However, I believ the market is massive:


MONTERREY, Mexico, July 2 (Reuters) - Mexican students will take drug tests in schools as part of an effort to reduce narcotics use among young people, President Felipe Calderon said on Monday.

Calderon said *8,000 schools will take part in the first stage of the program when the school year begins in August and September.* Students ages 12 to 17 whose parents consent will take the test, which will ultimately be administered nationwide.

"We must join forces to have ... permanent review of pupils' health to detect any addiction and to act immediately, not to punish them but to help them," Calderon said during a visit to a poor neighborhood of Monterrey in northern Mexico.

About 5 percent of young Mexicans have tried illegal drugs at least once, a much lower number than in the United States, but narcotics use is on the rise, the United Nations says.

Mexican drug smugglers channel billions of dollars worth of South American cocaine and marijuana into the United States every year, but increasing amounts are staying in Mexico.

Mexican drug users bought $3 billion worth of cocaine last year, Mexican newspaper Reforma reported on Monday.


----------



## zt3000 (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Pommiegranite said:


> True Kennas...there have been no figures mentioned. However, I believ the market is massive:
> 
> 
> MONTERREY, Mexico, July 2 (Reuters) - Mexican students will take drug tests in schools as part of an effort to reduce narcotics use among young people, President Felipe Calderon said on Monday.
> ...




I read somewhere 8 USD each in a box of 200. www.rapiddetect.com

Say there is aprox 1000 kids per school ... so 8000 USD / test whole school ... test 1 time a month ... 96000 USD per year per school ... 8000 schools ... aprox 750 mill dollars USD ... ie 927 mill AUD ... 

aprox 500mill shares on issue .. thats $1.80 SP ... can someone check this ...

i could be vastly wrong ...  but a crap load of cash non the less


----------



## SevenFX (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Stats Anyone...????

Massive Volumes Up, hence hold she holds up..

Is the news really that good....????

SevenFX


----------



## Caliente (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Trading this only atm using 1m lot parcels. Its been an excellent day trading this one I must say.

I'm not holding overnight as I'm nervous about the DOW (one of the girlymen) but the story sounds ok.


----------



## juw177 (29 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Looks like will be a strong close by the looks of it. I dont think the DOW and XAO movement correlates much with the SP here, I am in purely for the technical.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

I'm still holding from 4.1 but not sure where to from here. Day traders jumped it I feel. Maybe an afternoon rally which somtimes occurs, but I'm not sure if this is a long term 'hold' stock? 

You guys trading this or thinking it's got some substance?


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Danger buying now i think.

Getting on for a few percent...

Chances are it is going to be dumped really hard.

How often do you see stocks have massive spikes and then get dumped?

How often do you stocks have massive spikes and go from $.1 cent to $1.00?

Odds are just day traders.


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Don't think it's been heavily dumped, just bit of a selloff, but it's sitting strong above 5.6c ATM.

Channeling a bit atm, so wait to see which way she breaks...???

You maybe right Kennas of afternoon rally, to retest highs of the day and then maybe bit above....??? before a deserved rest..

SevenFX


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

It hasnt been dumped.

But at some point when the run stops and the volume slows the share price will drift lower.

And the risk far outweighs the possible gains.


It looks like the final legs of a brilliant run.

Memories of FNT going from 12 cents to 24.5 cents then back to 11 cents...


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Looks like this afternoon has come early.... as it is still being heavily traded by big volumes...

Without a doubt the risk is greater, but that's assuming the top is here.

This is the 1mil dollar question, and was asked when many other times on these penny stocks...

Buyer haven't fallen away, just more caucious.... see what happens above 6c mark...

SevenFX


----------



## juw177 (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

I do not know what will happen but I got out at 6c because thats where the battle is happening and I sided with the sellers. As far as I can see, it can go either way, but the quick drop from this morning's high was what did it for me.


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



juw177 said:


> I do not know what will happen but I got out at 6c because thats where the battle is happening and I sided with the sellers. As far as I can see, it can go either way, but the quick drop from this morning's high was what did it for me.




Prob a good move, as profit in the hand is a good thing....:

Whils't volumes have dropped of since the selloff at 6.4c, perhaps one indication of buyers vs seller ratios are suggesting there bit more action to come. unless another selloff.

SevenFX


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Just been looking up the competition for saliva drug testing and found this mob that has a solution for druggies ..... 



> The Saliva Detox kit for THC, COC, OPI, MET or BZD includes: 8 capsules of Herbal Clean PreTox Master Concentrated Capsules, 10 tablests of Herbal Clean Quick Tabs Emergency Flush, 1 Saliva 5 Multi Drug Test Kit (THC/COC/OPI/MET/BZD) and 1 box of Aqua Clean? Cleansing System.
> 
> SUGGESTED USAGE
> 
> 2 days prior to use avoid any toxins, drugs, alcohol.




Oh and there is a company Medimplex United inc. that has oral (saliva) illicit drug test kits.They have this to say about the Fed. regulations.



> There are many different biological specimens that can be collected and screened for illegal drugs of abuse, but only urine is the specimen approved according to Federal regulations of workplace drug testing programs and for private sector programs that use the same standards.




and this



> Saliva / oral fluid-based drug tests can usually identify substance of abuse usage for the period of only some days. Saliva or oral fluid based drug tests are becoming more widespread since of their easy and convenient drug testing procedure and because they actually can not be adulterated. Oral fluid / Saliva based tests are as truthful as urine onsite drug tests and can be obtained from reputable drug testing suppliers in the United States




p.s. it`s easier making entries than exits (sharp rises especially) when you have to pay 3 or 4 times the s.p. from what they were.


----------



## jama_kj (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

a number of $50K plus transactions have gone through at 6c, could this be a signal for the start of another run maybe???


i am new to the markets so please don't be too hard


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



jama_kj said:


> a number of $50K plus transactions have gone through at 6c, could this be a signal for the start of another run maybe???
> 
> 
> i am new to the markets so please don't be too hard




Welcome to ASF Jama...

Not sure of those 50k+ transactions, but seems like a retest of the highs and buyers sellers ratios still looking good. ... with traders still churning stock.

SevenFX


----------



## juw177 (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



SevenFX said:


> Prob a good move, as profit in the hand is a good thing....:




Uggh it went up after I sold. Why do I always pick the wrong side of the fence when it comes to hold or fold situations.


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



juw177 said:


> Uggh it went up after I sold. Why do I always pick the wrong side of the fence when it comes to hold or fold situations.




I wouldn''t personally use the *hindsight indicator*  when it comes to buying or selling.

*Your discission was right at the time*, and perhaps look into Gann triangles, which is about selling part of your hold on the way up...????

Though I'm not a eXpert, just a apprentice round here..

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



SevenFX said:


> You maybe right Kennas of afternoon rally, to retest highs of the day and then maybe bit above....??? before a deserved rest..SevenFX




Suprisingly this has tested and broken the the initial days highs slightly without amounting to much....despite greater volume than yesterday.

If she falls below 5.6c then maybe a collapse, or slowly trading down to lower support levels...IMO

Think now it's all over...in the short term IMO

SevenFX


----------



## juw177 (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

I know SevenFX, but I can still have a whinge on hindsight 
You are right though, the big sellers have finally shown up. This is looking weak.


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

This always happens. the sheep get slaughtered.


The key to finding these kinds of stocks is to find the volume without the movement.

I am no good at it...


----------



## SevenFX (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Ken said:


> This always happens...the sheep get slaughtered




Don't think this is like your usual pump n dump, and see this quiet different as sp exhaustion sets in.

There still seems to be strong buying pressure despite a decline in sp, and see a fairly matched battle.

EDIT: Saved by the bell, despite reversal on open sp which should continue tommorow..

SevenFX


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Risk/reward how we looking?

I dont deal with this end of the market much.

Only ever traded SOM on 100,000,000 volume days


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

HGR what a rediculous amount of volume.

1 billion shares traded in 2 days.

You could see it coming a mile away though.

Up to 6.6 cents then back below 5 cents.

The rise has been rapid.

I wonder what the ratio of profit to loss would be on this stock.

How much made how much lost to how many winners how many losers?

Just on today's volume, not previous days.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Ken said:


> HGR what a rediculous amount of volume.
> 
> 1 billion shares traded in 2 days.
> 
> ...





You won`t know this stat. as each individual trader would have to be assessed.The observation most obvious though is how the million + lot buyers and sellers move the s.p. to relative extremes.I know there is a lot holding above present price.What I don`t know is  future sentiment.

It is an illogical game this and it is in between buying at the top and selling at the bottom where the profit is made.


----------



## SevenFX (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

This little minner is definetly not going quietly, as the battle continues...

And Guess what NEWS....

Lets see what the morning Brings.... with over 22m traded in first few mins...

SevenFX


----------



## MattB (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

why can I see a bid for 0.56 but the offer is 0.50?!  how is this working,because there are buys lower down for 0.51 and buys higher up for 0.56?   doesn't make sense!


----------



## ceegee (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

The same thing happened for zfx yesterday, it did't trade for about half an hourafter that


----------



## SevenFX (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Hi MattB & Welcome to ASF.

The same thing happens at market open & close where the buyers n sellers are matched up to give an indictive open price...

You may want to check on the asx site how it works in more detail.
http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/basics/open_Close.htm

SevenFX


----------



## pods (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

*bump*

Prelim Final Report released.

907% increase in revenues.

Not sure how the market will take this as all the focus recently has been on the future where as this just reafirms what the last year has been like.

Any positive impact wouldn't be too huge I'd imagine. Is there anything substantial in the realse I should be looking at?


----------



## black_bird2 (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



SevenFX said:


> Hi MattB & Welcome to ASF.
> 
> The same thing happens at market open & close where the buyers n sellers are matched up to give an indictive open price...
> 
> ...




Thanks SevenFX, I haven't been around for long in these parts and this has confused me (and attributed to my first loss) since the beginning. It might not be news to everyone but this gold to me as I continue my learning. Oh yeah - and to make it relevant, I hold HGR. :


----------



## aberfan (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

i have read all the posts on hgr and would appreciate some genuine advice. i have this deep craving to trade ,i.e. to become a daytrader and am not quite sure where to start, can anyone help.


----------



## MattB (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

thanks for the link - never understood why at 4:02pm suddenly people are bidding way higher than the ask! 

I know the prices usually look odd after/before trading hours,  but what made me post was that this was at 10:30!  And I could see trades going through in HGR!


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 August 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



aberfan said:


> i have read all the posts on hgr and would appreciate some genuine advice. i have this deep craving to trade ,i.e. to become a daytrader and am not quite sure where to start, can anyone help.




Hi and welcome to Aussie stock forums  





	

		
			
		

		
	
 If you bought in to TRF when you first posted on them you would have done very very well.I`m not a day trader but I do buy and sell sometimes in one day.My experience of d.t. is it is cut throat.The brokers make a killing out of daytraders and daytraders have to take a very high risk on to make a profit.

Don`t doubt me , if you want to enter a high risk game then best go do it.It is the only way you will truly learn and know.

At the end of the day some of `em make it and some of `em don`t.


----------



## SevenFX (1 September 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Hi Guys & WYSIWYG.

Agree with some of your thoughts and disagree with others...



Wysiwyg said:


> My experience of d.t. is it is cut throat.
> 
> The brokers make a killing out of daytraders and daytraders have to take a very high risk on to make a profit.




Respectfully Disagree, as daytraders for trade for $profit$ (and sometimes loss) in an accelerated timeframe, and if your making profit/loss you have to pay brokerage (cost of doing business) in whichever timeframe, hence why brokers make same money just porpotional to your profit/loss.



Wysiwyg said:


> Don`t doubt me , if you want to enter a high risk game then best go do it.It is the only way you will truly learn and know.




Yes experience is a good teacher, but there is a lot to learn round here, before diving in, and when you do dive, take the shallow end (take small trades) and choose slower moving shares for daytrading.



Wysiwyg said:


> At the end of the day some of `em make it and some of `em don`t




Yes agree, but what stats are thrown around, more don't succeed.... which would be the same if you took a everyday driver off the road and asked him to drive Formula 1 overnight...

Higher Risk, maybe... BUT Higher Reward also, thouht the risk is dramatically reduced when experience, knowledge & daytrading merge.

SevenFX


----------



## daggs (1 September 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

I don't think there needs to be such a sharp line drawn between daytrading and investing.
I may hold stocks for a year or more if they hold up fundamentally and technically, but I also keep an eye out for short term opportunities like HGR.
I made 80% in one overnight trade in HGR, 45% on CVI, 65% on PRR in the last coupla weeks.
I would be happy with this profit from my longer term trades in a whole year!, but I still see value in both styles of trading.
The trick is to tell the difference between the type of opportunity a trade offers, and that comes down to experience, research and risk tolarence.

Just my


----------



## pods (3 September 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Started off  very slow. Market very cautios. After a settling period, perhaps buyers testing sellers paitence, there was a mini rally up to a High of 5.1c.

For a short period, buys seemed to jump off in droves, but have since recovered and trading around 5c.

Looks like we might be headed down a little. Glad i offloaded what I had at 5c. I've gota stop buying stuff i dont have the money to pay for :|


----------



## camaybay (3 September 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Looks like most of the chat is about DayTng.  The product that is before the market place (china,& USA, and cuba?) is an oral test for illiciet drugs. With the drug in sports and in the workplace here and world wide, it seems to me that the product is going to be sort after,  because of instant results and convenience of testing once the product is accepted in USA, which could be this year(milestone approval).  The company has interests in other products, shock rounds, which I thought it relinguished, but it seems to be there. Once again this product has to be accepted into the marketplace before  $'s flow. I hold from long ago. When it takes off 5 cents SP will not be the  scope of this product and I may break even .

Cheers
DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (6 September 2007)

*HGR Harrington Group Ltd*

HGR has about 380,000,000 shares on issue and sells drug testing kits for illicit drugs. They have a facility in the USA (New Jersey) where they manufacture a number of products. They are currently the ONLY US based manufacturer to seek FDA approval to sell "Oraline" which is a saliva based test for most illicit drugs. 

You can google a number of US based drug and test retailers and many of them carry this product. This IS what drew me to the stock recently. Currently law enforcement and Government can buy the test kits but FDA approval is required for mass sales. Last week the FDA approved the export of this product into Mexico and the stock doubled. 

HGR has a market cap of A$24,320,000 whereas established US based competitors (who do not have an FDA approved test) have valuations that are twenty times greater (in at least one case). 

I have posted a daily six month chart of HGR and it speaks for itself. The technicals are all perfectly and bullishly aligned. To-day in a weak market HGR was on fire and has hit its recent high.


----------



## hevlet (17 October 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Hi Sydneysider...

I dont know if you still follow this stock but who do you see as the main competitors in the US market that you did the comparisons with re. market caps for drug testing companies?

I think this stock has great potential and think that whilst the share price is low like it is today it could be a good time to buy.  I have been topping up in the last few days hoping we will hear about Mexico and FDA applications soon.

I was also trying to get my head around the future revenues of HGR, esp in the US Workplace drug testing market.

From the HGR Investor presentation it states the market in the US for workplace testing is 133,000,000 drug tests p.a with a market size of $1.3 billion at about $10 a test.

I don't have any reason to pick a figure but if you think 10% market share is reasonable then REVENUES would be: 

13,300,000 x lets say $8 a test = $106.4 million p.a. vs a current market cap of approx $20.4 million.

Would be interested in everyone's thoughts....

Hevlet


----------



## djones (31 October 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

(Thanks to Vintage from HC)

Interesting month or two coming up for HGR.

The MD, Brian Andrews, travels to the US tomorrow, for a month. Why? To further implement the company's business plan - with the main focus on the US workplace testing market.

The investor presentation was clear on just how much has been achieved already with the US strategy:

1. Development of a new distribution model
2. Expansion of the distribution network (ie enhanced market coverage)
3. Negotiations at an 'advanced stage' with distribution partners in these expanded markets
4. New COO - based in the US - to drive this process more consistently
5. 510k filing for Oraline 
6. innovative new product offerings in the urine-testing markets (still more than 90% of testing market - but FDA clearance for Oraline will start to change that)
7. Further product development work (next generation Oraline + testing devices for disease states such as diabetes).

What does all this mean?

Simply, that by the end of this calendar year or early next, HGR will have used its strengthened human resources and expanded distribution network to 
close out substantial deals - leveraging off its emerging competitive advantages - particularly the following:

1. an oral testing device with market leading measurement accuracy, simplicity of use and price competitiveness
2. the only oral testing device in the market with FDA clearance
2. a suite of new, innovative urine-testing devices

Don't be surprised to get announcements about deals (possibly late November-through December) pending FDA clearance. Announcements on these don't have to wait for the FDA clearance. 

Further down the track, the company can leverage further market penetration from its product development initiatives (new generation Oraline, disease testing, roadside testing etc).

In my view, the US market is the main game in the short term - but this is not to deny the potential and rewards of the international markets - the Mexican and Russian school testing markets and the Chinese ketamine testing markets, for example. These all have the potential to contribute multiple 7-figure sums to the bottom line. And, like some others on this thread, I expect to hear details of the Mexican contracts within the next 4 weeks.

With all these developments coming up, the current SP looks extremely attractive.


----------



## OBK (14 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

it's gone crazy today.  up 27% so far 

i wonder why?  are people anticipating a positive announcement soon?

maybe the long awaited deal with the mexican govt?


----------



## bruno (14 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

honestly obk the deal mexico is small fry compared to the main game of fda clearence to sell to the worplace in america, if hgr can get a foot hold in there then its set.
even after todays rally the market cap is only 19 mill. with workplace testing market worth 1.3 billion


----------



## OBK (15 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



bruno said:


> honestly obk the deal mexico is small fry compared to the main game of fda clearence to sell to the worplace in america, if hgr can get a foot hold in there then its set.




yeah but the fda clearance isnt' due until 1st qtr next year at the earliest so i'm not sure what drove the increase yesterday


----------



## bruno (28 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



OBK said:


> yeah but the fda clearance isnt' due until 1st qtr next year at the earliest so i'm not sure what drove the increase yesterday




fda can take anywhere from 30 - 90 days (or maybe longer ) so i think management were just stating longest period.
Also deal in china being negotiated (see june ann)
Agm is this friday which includes a name chane to Sun Biomedical. 
We may see some updates after that re progress on deals and fda as any publicity after name change would be good


----------



## Doris (28 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

I'm wondering if any charting experts (Whiskas?) can confirm a 'pole and pennant' formation in HGR since 14 Nov.  14 million volume raised the price from .041 to .053 before it closed at .051. The pole?

Six of the subsequent ten sessions closed above the opening price.  Yesterday closed where it opened @ .047 with a range of .045 to .050.  Today opened at .049... up .002, touched .051 then closed at .048... up .001.  

It seems to me that today closed above the 'pennant'.  Does this infer an imminent rise to .060?  

Volume is neglible at 1 to 5 million since 14 Nov and way below that circa the Mexican ann on 29 Aug: Then volume was 105, 201 and 83 million on the 3 days (driving the SP from .020 to .032) before the ann on 29 Aug when 409m  traded it to .050.  Whoever knew something then would know something now?

I'm also seeing a mini 'head and shoulders bottom' over the past two weeks which should herald a rise.  Propitious for an ann at the AGM on Friday morning?  Is HGR a planet again or am I star gazing?


----------



## Whiskers (29 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Hi Doris.

That's very flattering of you, Doris  but I'm afraid I would not call myself an expert yet. I'm sure there are better technical charts than me on this forum. 

I haven't invested in this one, although I have had it on the fringe of my watchlist for awhile.

I am inclined to think it is a Bull Flag, slightly different to a pennant. I can't make a very good Head And Shoulders. I think the second low needs to be a little lower with the third closer to the first, but the neckline shoots for the stars for me. 

The MACD is looking OK and the RSI is up a little from the recent past consistant with sign of a breakout, but at this stage doesn't look like a raging bull.

Your target of 6c looks pretty right. I made it 5.9c. However it would be more convincing if the breakout was on some fundamental factor.

I hope that has been of some help to you.


----------



## OBK (29 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

looks like it'll close around 0.059 

well done with your prediction whiskers and doris 

i'm fairly new to this, i don't get how guys get this buy analysing charts


----------



## Doris (29 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Whiskers said:


> Hi Doris.
> 
> That's very flattering of you, Doris  but I'm afraid I would not call myself an expert yet. I'm sure there are better technical charts than me on this forum.
> 
> ...




  My instincts were right about your skills and my chart Whiskers!  

Thanks for your help!  But did you trust your 'neckline' and dive in?

On my chart I took the opening price yesterday (.001 up from the close) to be the top of the third low, rather than the day's close... this gave the illusion of the H&S to me which is why I wondered if it were a mini version.

Can't help wondering about the 47 million that went through on 24 October. This aberration in volume did not affect the closing SP on this day although it ran up to .058 from an open of .051 then closed down .001 at .048.  I have a sneaking suspicion that someone knew something five weeks ago and has been patient.

Now to see what the AGM offers at 10:30 tomorrow.  By lunch time we'll know.    :santa:   ???


----------



## Whiskers (29 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Doris said:


> Thanks for your help!  But did you trust your 'neckline' and dive in?




No I'm afraid I didn't Doris. I'm afraid I was fully committed at the moment. I didn't have any spare cash


----------



## Doris (29 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



OBK said:


> looks like it'll close around 0.059
> 
> well done with your prediction whiskers and doris
> 
> i'm fairly new to this, i don't get how guys get this by analysing charts




Hey OBK.  I'm a novice trader.  I've been trading for five months now although I did a Securities Institute course (with ASX) 15 years ago, when I *invested* for several years. 

I watch the high volume penny stocks (under $1) each day and look at their charts on Netwealth's 'Stock Quote' and 'Price Charts'... the latter especially for the intraday trend of price and volume.  I have a watchlist of 20 that I edit out for consistent low volume (under 2-3 million) or if they take off and I miss them.  I edit in new stocks that have high volume and look to be on the rise or have fallen far but seem to have potential.  "Always buy straw hats in winter".

I draw up charts by hand for six stocks, at any given time, that my gut feeling favours.  I use graph paper for each stock, with 10 small squares (2cm) for each cent of the price... one small square = .01 cent.  This magnifies the development.  I draw a line from the high to the low for the day then mark the close.  I then draw a thick red line from opening to the close if it finishes the day below the opening price OR a thick black line from opening to the close price if it finishes the day rising above the opening.  Just like the white and red 'candles' on Whiskers' chart above.  I write the volume (x million) above the line for the day.

By adding to the hand-made chart each day I get a feel for the trend and as the chart takes shape it almost seems to gain a life of its own.  There has to be a reason to chart a stock in that they are active and have some potential.

I print out the market depth at night and check it in the morning to see how buyers have changed their positions overnight... building up or backing away. I also check to see what the Dow has done overnight but I don't worry about it as I so delight when I see my trades green on a page of red.  Planets move in their own direction amongst the stars (the blue chips).  

It's a great feeling to zone in on one or two at a time and test your gut instinct.  Always there is a lesson that can be reasoned by studying the chart... like a steady closing price yet an intraday rise or fall that hints of some trend forming.  The volume attached to these adds volumes!  I love it!  But it *is* often confusing trying to make sense of one's gut feeling.

Fear and greed drive the market and as folk on here say, you need to not get emotionally involved.. or 'marry' a stock.


----------



## Doris (29 November 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Whiskers said:


> No I'm afraid I didn't Doris. I'm afraid I was fully committed at the moment. I didn't have any spare cash




Not to worry Whiskers.  You are still a winner with HGR on paper.   
Thanks again for your expertise.
I took a punt on MHL on Monday and would have preferred it to be on paper     but it's an interesting play from today.


----------



## Doris (4 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Doris said:


> Hey OBK.  I'm a novice trader.  I've been trading for five months now although I did a Securities Institute course (with ASX) 15 years ago, when I *invested* for several years...
> 
> Fear and greed drive the market and as folk on here say, you need to not get emotionally involved.. or 'marry' a stock.




As a rookie trader I'm finding the hardest part is selling.  I can't sell!  Theory is all very well but when it comes to putting it into practice I'm such a novice! I'm married to half the stocks I've bought as they turn into investments.  I'm emotionally involved!  Got to cut the umbilical cords. 

Hindsight is wonderful but I felt guilty about selling HGR when it ran last Thursday...  I could have bought back more so really I would not have been deserting it!  Have to change my mindset.   My super fund does my investing.   

QLD started random oral drug testing last Saturday.  Does anyone know the source of the test?  Is it HGR?  Wouldn't think so as their subsidiary is in the US...  Guess I should call the local boys in blue.


----------



## bruno (5 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Doris said:


> As a rookie trader I'm finding the hardest part is selling.  I can't sell!  Theory is all very well but when it comes to putting it into practice I'm such a novice! I'm married to half the stocks I've bought as they turn into investments.  I'm emotionally involved!  Got to cut the umbilical cords.
> 
> Hindsight is wonderful but I felt guilty about selling HGR when it ran last Thursday...  I could have bought back more so really I would not have been deserting it!  Have to change my mindset.   My super fund does my investing.
> 
> QLD started random oral drug testing last Saturday.  Does anyone know the source of the test?  Is it HGR?  Wouldn't think so as their subsidiary is in the US...  Guess I should call the local boys in blue.





Hi Doris,

Oraline is not used by police in australia, device is to hard to read in dark and rain etc and takes longer than the wide used suretec device (suretec device is far inferior though for detections)
HGR's main focus is ramping up production to meet requiremnts (already a back order of some 300,000) post fda approval and deals mentioned below if they come through.
And finalsing deals with chinise, russian and mexican govt's plus workplace contracts in u.s after fda approval.
i wouldnt be surprised if the chinese deal involves a production facility if it comes off.
these are all my own opinion though and i mainly buy on fundementals so please DYOR.
I like hgr (soon to be sun biomedical ltd) and think it is a very good risk vs reward but like all specs it carries risk


----------



## seden33 (16 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

hi everone just thought i would keep u all up to play with soon to be sun biomedical . There last ann was exceptional , they are a company with their sights set on globalization ! Harrington Group Limited announced that its wholly owned subsidiary, Sun Biomedical Laboratories Inc. (SBL), has signed a cooperation agreement with Shanghai SiYi Biotechnology Co. Ltd. (SiYi) for the marketing of OraLine IV in China. SiYi will also have the first right of refusal to market Oraline IV to other Asian markets. Under the terms of the 25 year agreement, a three stage approach will be adopted. Under stage one: SiYi will be responsible for the finalisation of the registration process with the relevant Chinese government authorities and securing trial order sales; under stage two: at the completion of the manufacturing facility, SBL will transfer the assembly of OraLine IV for the China market to SiYi and in return SBL will receive 15% equity in SiYi and one seat on SiYi's board; under stage three: the final stage of the agreement ensures that SiYi will continue their investment to fully localise the production of OraLine IV. At this stage, SBL will continue to produce and sell the illicit drug testing chemistry to SiYi. Movement to Stage 3 is volume dependant upon SiYi manufacturing a minimum 1,000,000 units of Oraline IV per annum. In addition, SBL will supply the membrane chemistry for use in the Oraline IV manufactured by SiYi. As part of Stage 3, SiYi will seek ISO13485 certification to enable SBL to utilise the facility for OEM manufacturing of OraLine IV and other devices.
for those that are interested compliance with ISO 13485 is often seen as the first step in achieving compliance with European regulatory requirements. The conformity of Medical Devices and In-vitro Diagnostic Medical Device according to EEC-decrees 93/42/EEC, 90/385/EEC and 98/79/EEC must be assessed before sale is permitted. The preferred method to prove conformity is the certification of the Quality Management System according ISO 9001 and/or ISO 13485, ISO 13488, or ISO 14971 by a Conformity Assessment Body (CAB). The result of a positive assessment is the authorisation for the CE-identification and the permission to sell the high quality medical device in the European Union. They truely have BIG plans , not to mention they hav applied for fda approval for their oraline iv product which if approved will be the only saliva drug testing kit with fda approval !


----------



## Doris (17 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

Trading halt until Wed unless announcement made earlier.  Always so exciting when you expect positive news.  Will it involve China or Mexico... or...


----------



## bruno (17 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Doris said:


> Trading halt until Wed unless announcement made earlier.  Always so exciting when you expect positive news.  Will it involve China or Mexico... or...




i think it will be a two fold ann. a small cap raising to help step up production facilities to cope post fda. plus one of the following

fda approval
mexico 
russia


----------



## Doris (17 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



bruno said:


> i think it will be a two fold ann. a small cap raising to help step up production facilities to cope post fda. plus one of the following
> 
> fda approval
> mexico
> russia




Russia?  Haven't heard that one...  Obviously more anns to come?

Name change to Sun Biomedical Ltd from Wednesday.  ASX code: SBN.
Was good to have it out of the action today!


----------



## bruno (18 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*



Doris said:


> Russia?  Haven't heard that one...  Obviously more anns to come?
> 
> Name change to Sun Biomedical Ltd from Wednesday.  ASX code: SBN.
> Was good to have it out of the action today!




definately an ann to come  tommorrow morning. co wasntgoing to change name until january so something definetly up to make them push name through


----------



## Doris (19 December 2007)

*Re: HGR - Harrington Group*

This ann should see a hike today once folk notice SBN...  (not HGR)

Note... 4.3c share purchase for buys up until today!
Go get em!  



19 December 2007
ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Sun Biomedical Announces Placement and Share Purchase Plan

Sun Biomedical Limited (ASX:SBN) [formerly Harrington Group Limited (ASX:HGR)] is pleased to advise that it is undertaking a $913,105 private placement capital raising which is being led and managed by Patersons Securities Limited. The placement will comprise 21,235,000 shares to be
issued at 4.3 cents per share to sophisticated and professional investors. 

These funds will be allocated to capital expenditure to increase manufacturing capacity, repayment of the January promissory note commitment of $237,000 and additional working capital. The placement has been supported by the Company’s major shareholder Log Creek Pty Ltd, who will retain its percentage shareholding in the Company. The placement shares are expected to be issued on 31 December 2007.

Sun Biomedical Limited is also pleased to announce that it will be implementing a Share Purchase Plan to allow eligible shareholders to apply for up to $4,999.75 worth of shares in the Company at an issue price of 4.3 cents per share. Further details of the Plan are set out in the attached form of letter of offer and the terms and conditions of the Plan, which will be sent to eligible
shareholders together with an acceptance form. Eligible shareholders will only be able to participate in the Plan by completing and returning the acceptance form sent to them, together with payment for the amount of shares they wish to take up. The Board of Sun Biomedical has determined that the SPP may be scaled back to meet the Company’s fund requirements once the total amount of applications are known.

Eligible shareholders will be persons recorded on the Company’s register of members as holding shares on the record date for the offer, which is 19 December, 2007, who have registered addresses in Australia or New Zealand.
Eligible shareholders should receive a formal letter of offer and the terms and conditions of the Plan in the form attached, together with an application form in the week commencing 24 December, 2007.

For further information contact:
Andrew Paice 
Director
Telephone: +61 3 8610 6370
Facsimile: +61 3 8610 6374
Email: info@sunbiomed.com


----------



## Doris (19 December 2007)

*SBN - Sun Biomedical*

This ann should see a hike today once folk notice SBN...  (no longer HGR from today)

Note... 4.3c share purchase for buys up until today! 
Go get em!  



19 December 2007
ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Sun Biomedical Announces Placement and Share Purchase Plan

Sun Biomedical Limited (ASX:SBN) [formerly Harrington Group Limited (ASX:HGR)] is pleased to advise that it is undertaking a $913,105 private placement capital raising which is being led and managed by Patersons Securities Limited. The placement will comprise 21,235,000 shares to be issued at 4.3 cents per share to sophisticated and professional investors. 

These funds will be allocated to capital expenditure to increase manufacturing capacity, repayment of the January promissory note commitment of $237,000 and additional working capital. The placement has been supported by the Company’s major shareholder Log Creek Pty Ltd, who will retain its percentage shareholding in the Company. The placement shares are expected to be issued on 31 December 2007.

Sun Biomedical Limited is also pleased to announce that it will be implementing a Share Purchase Plan to allow eligible shareholders to apply for up to $4,999.75 worth of shares in the Company at an issue price of 4.3 cents per share. Further details of the Plan are set out in the attached form of letter of offer and the terms and conditions of the Plan, which will be sent to eligible shareholders together with an acceptance form. Eligible shareholders will only be able to participate in the Plan by completing and returning the acceptance form sent to them, together with payment for the amount of shares they wish to take up. The Board of Sun Biomedical has determined that the SPP may be scaled back to meet the Company’s fund requirements once the total amount of applications are known.

Eligible shareholders will be persons recorded on the Company’s register of members as holding shares on the record date for the offer, which is 19 December, 2007, who have registered addresses in Australia or New Zealand.
Eligible shareholders should receive a formal letter of offer and the terms and conditions of the Plan in the form attached, together with an application form in the week commencing 24 December, 2007.

For further information contact:
Andrew Paice 
Director
Telephone: +61 3 8610 6370
Facsimile: +61 3 8610 6374
Email: info@sunbiomed.com


----------



## bruno (19 December 2007)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Doris said:


> This ann should see a hike today once folk notice SBN...  (no longer HGR from today)
> 
> Note... 4.3c share purchase for buys up until today!
> Go get em!
> ...




sorry to disagree with you doris but you had to be registered by today which i think you need to have owned shares last wednesday.
small cap raising to up production.
im guessing post fda


----------



## Doris (20 December 2007)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



bruno said:


> sorry to disagree with you doris but you had to be registered by today which i think you need to have owned shares last wednesday.
> small cap raising to up production.
> im guessing post fda




Thanks Bruno.  So 'the company's register' yesterday...  It takes a week to process?  Not like ex-dividend dates eh...  
The more you know the more you find you don't know.  

SBN looks healthy today.


----------



## bruno (22 December 2007)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Doris said:


> Thanks Bruno.  So 'the company's register' yesterday...  It takes a week to process?  Not like ex-dividend dates eh...
> The more you know the more you find you don't know.
> 
> SBN looks healthy today.




hi doris,

i had a mate who asked his broker as he had bought on the monday before the trading hat  and just wanted to make sure he was eleigable.
i honestly dont expect much to happen to the sp until mid january.
imo managment will want something to happen before 25 jan to ensure take up of spp.
the cap raising was a very important step though to make sure sbn has production under control.
and is was good to see log creek (mike fitzpatrick) maintain there percenatge 
(15%) which means he will have to purchas even more i think after spp


----------



## Doris (27 December 2007)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



bruno said:


> i honestly dont expect much to happen to the sp until mid january.
> imo managment will want something to happen before 25 jan to ensure take up of spp.
> the cap raising was a very important step though to make sure sbn has production under control.
> and is was good to see log creek (mike fitzpatrick) maintain there percenatge
> (15%) which means he will have to purchas even more i think after spp




My offer came in the mail today... bundles of choice from $1k to $5k @ .043 per share.

... to fund capital expenditure to increase manufacturing capacity, repay promissory note commitments and additional working capital.

The SPP offer closes 25 January so you are right Bruno, that there needs to be further incentive anns by at least 18 January to warrant sending a cheque as SBN closed steady at .044 today.  But then the SPP cost would save on brokerage!

Either way, I'll be averaging down as my current cost base is .058!  But it's a bottom drawer stock for the long term for me.  It's a great stock for trading but once again I do the investing thing!  

New shares allotted 1 Feb.  ASX quotation anticipated 5 Feb.


----------



## bruno (28 December 2007)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Doris said:


> My offer came in the mail today... bundles of choice from $1k to $5k @ .043 per share.
> 
> ... to fund capital expenditure to increase manufacturing capacity, repay promissory note commitments and additional working capital.
> 
> ...




same for me  doris definaetly long term. unless fitzpatrick sells out (which i doubt as he recently took up the option to have one of his top men appointed to the board) im in.
agree with the trade option but these guys have just about got everything lined up and ready to go so i would hate to caught out.
got taken down today due to two seperate 1 mill sales so low volume and nothing to worry about.
i have a feeling january could be interesting.


----------



## Doris (29 December 2007)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



bruno said:


> same for me  doris definaetly long term. unless fitzpatrick sells out (which i doubt as he recently took up the option to have one of his top men appointed to the board) im in.
> agree with the trade option but these guys have just about got everything lined up and ready to go so i would hate to caught out.
> got taken down today due to two seperate 1 mill sales so low volume and nothing to worry about.
> i have a feeling january could be interesting.




I noted SBN was .043 until 3:03 when 1 million went through in the last eight trades @ .042 and .041... then sat at .041/.043 for the last hour of today's session.   .04 is the lower resistance level since the Mexican gov't deal was announced back in August.  

Yes, low volume.  Maybe a few were selling to free up their cashflow knowing they can buy back 116k sans brokerage in the SPP?  Most are holding.  SBN has risen 30-50% in a day six times in the past five months.  A great trading stock! (for those who, unlike me, can let go and sell!)  

It's interesting how some must have known of the trading halt to come, two weeks ago and bought up 16 million, sending the SP from .052 to .06 in a day. Profit takers sold 9 million the following day, driving it down to .049. Then the SP slid gently with negligible volume when the ann turned out to be just a company name change.

I had two of the last three summers in US & Canada. My son went to Tjuana with my friends' son for a weekend last December and they were stalked by cops who thought they might be peddlers! I saw a doco on ABC a few months ago where they stated that about 3000 a year are dying along the border from drug related murders. I think the sale of OraLine in Mexico alone is a boon.  Getting to the kids while they're still at school is the plan! 

A minimum 1 million units a year is the initial target in China... with gov't registration expected to be completed by their marketing partner SiYi in July so stages 2 & 3 can move.  

Yes, January will be elucidating for SBN!

Always buy your straw hats in winter! And when summer comes and people want some say "sure!"   Yeah right!  Me sell?  Never.


----------



## Doris (2 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Ann 31.12.07:
Sun Biomedical issued 21,235,000 fully paid ordinary shares (Shares) on 31
December to sophisticated and professional investors at an issue price of 4.3
cents per share to raise $913,105 (before costs of the issue);

Funds to be allocated to capital expenditure to increase manufacturing capacity, repayment of the promissory note commitment and additional working capital.


Buying pressure atm has pushed SBN up .002 back to the issue price. 
Sellers not capitulating.  Looking fine.


----------



## Doris (2 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Doris said:


> Ann 31.12.07:
> Buying pressure atm has pushed SBN up .002 back to the issue price.
> Sellers not capitulating.  Looking fine.




At 3:50 I was thinking:
SBN is breaking out.  My chart said it should be (could be) .046 Friday.  It’s a happening stock. At last!

Oops.. just had another look.  Buyer: .043  (55K)  Seller: .046  (655k).  Whathe!!!
I watched until the bell.  My heart in mouth.  

I KNEW this feeling I'd suddenly got. I'd had it before, especially with SDL at the merger ann time. Someone knows something!  

Someone had swooped and taken out up to .045 at 9 mins before bell.  At the same time someone put up 64k for sale at .043 and these were gone in a wink! Bet he's kicking himself for being greedy!  If you know something you do it near the bell! 

But the glance also said buyers were big.  Sellers were holding back:  
6.4 million in top 5 buy positions.  Only 1.37 million for sale to this level.

Low volume with 500k (62% of day’s vol) taken out in last 40 mins. NO action for two hours before this! The late predator had not been in the line.  He came from the side to swoop.  He did this about 1pm too.

Someone knows something!  Not the ann today as this was known.  

Just after the bell someone came in wanting 895k @ .043.  Another with a bid of .044 for 255k.  Too slow.  

Someone who offered 300k @ .045 must be pleased they missed the bell!  Will their offer still be there in the morning?

Sellers held.  A few predators watched, waited and pounced.  What do they know?  Tomorrow should be very interesting!

Go SBN.


----------



## Doris (4 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Doris said:


> At 3:50 I was thinking:
> SBN is breaking out.  My chart said it should be (could be) .046 Friday.  It’s a happening stock. At last!
> 
> Oops.. just had another look.  Buyer: .043  (55K)  Seller: .046  (655k).  Whathe!!!
> ...




Well the 300k went through @.045.  They must have been pleased/relieved.
Then it rose to .046 before being dumped at 3:45 @ .044 then 3.5k @ .043 to close.

What is interesting is that the prices closed at .045/.046


----------



## Birdster (22 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Stock dropped 62% today! Ann stated (Sorry don't know how to put link into post) USFDA rejected application. Just before SPP offer 25 Jan! What a blow!


----------



## Doris (22 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Birdster said:


> Stock dropped 62% today! Ann stated (Sorry don't know how to put link into post) USFDA rejected application. Just before SPP offer 25 Jan! What a blow!




Good news is ignored and bad news dumps in these past weeks.  
The SPP has to fail now with this timing but what was bad about this part of today's ann??:

"...*the Company may continue to market OraLine for forensic applications such as in Law Enforcement, within the Drug Court system, to Medical Examiners, in Prisons and Juvenile Detention Centres and in Parole and Probation programs.* Accordingly, the Company does not anticipate that delays in realising 510(k) clearance for OraLine will have any material influence on sales in financial year
2008.

Concerning the status of the Company’s submission for 510(k) clearance for point of care testing for the Company’s urine products, the Company has been requested to provide additional supporting data and has met with FDA reviewers and agreed on a plan of action that is currently being executed. While the Company has not received clearance for the Company’s urine products, the FDA has verbally advised that they will exercise their discretion in allowing the Company to market the Company’s urine products for workplace testing whilst the Company’s 510(k) submission is still under review."
Mr. Peter King
Chairman

Would have been good to pick up SBN at .012 today!  Incredibly oversold.


----------



## aussie86 (23 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

I've been following this one for a while now, I think the SP had such a big drop for 2 reasons;

1. Everyone was panicking because of the wider share market and would get out of any shares at a hint of bad news.

2.People had factored the possibility of FDA approval (of Oraline in particular) into the share price.  I think a lot of people were 'betting' on FDA approval, which would have resulted in a very large increase in share price.  

I think that SBN could still be a good prospect with the possible deals in China and Mexico.  Of course there is also the chance that they will get the FDA approval for oraline, albeit not for some time;
"..the Company does not anticipate that delays in realising 510(k) clearance..."

Also the urine products may get the FDA approval as well 
"..whilst the Company’s 510(k) submission is still under review...."

I think we'll just have to wait for a positive announcement about one of the above before we get back to share prices that we saw in the past couple of months.

DYOR


----------



## jdhd (25 January 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

FDA approval is only required for the US market.  China doesn't give a toss if they have FDA approval or not.  People don't realise how big the China deal is.  I have it on good authority that there are something like 10 billion drug tests a year in China alone.  Once the deal is set and there is no reason why it shouldn't, if you read the China announcement, then SBN will have a huge market.  They are almost cash positive, expected this quarter, from current product sales, have Mexico and Russia on the burner (although an update on progess would be nice).  There is lots going on.  

The market has focused on FDA approval as being the sealer for the company, and it most certainly isn't.

I'm trying to free up more funds to continue accumulating while the SP is low.

jd


----------



## kingbaz (28 February 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Update today

"SBL has provided supporting documentation regarding FDA 
regulations for forensic use and SBL CE marking documentation and an initial purchase of 2,000 units 
has been shipped to Mexico."

A good start??


----------



## bruno (28 February 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



kingbaz said:


> Update today
> 
> "SBL has provided supporting documentation regarding FDA
> regulations for forensic use and SBL CE marking documentation and an initial purchase of 2,000 units
> ...




baz somebody on hc has just posted a photo that was on the national newspaper of the educational minister holding oraline 4 confirming they had started the pilot testing.
thats more than a good start in my book


----------



## frogen (21 April 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Hi,
Just wondering whether someone could tell me, am I missing something with SBN recently. 
Their share price has increased 7.14% Friday and another 30% today. The volume of buyers is 12 808 362 to sellers 3 671 100.
I have researched and have not found any information that indicates any announcements out soon or new developments:-

Bioscreens - Urine drug screening device to be launched in US testing market in quarter ending Septmeber 2008

Visualine - have lowered cost of manufacturing and will be ready to be relaunched in a reduced product selling price in quarter June 2008

Mexico - SBN is unable to make any prediction regarding the outcome....if and when it might expand beyond the intial pilot

Russia - marketing of Oraline IV in Russia....it is anticipated that approval can be obtained within 8 months

China - is currently in stage 1 of the agreement. (No other timelines given)

As you can see there is nothing that I can tell that should be driving the market at this time.
The only other two factors it may be is their website was launched in March 2008 so maybe perhaps exposure and a meeting is being held on May 14th to get approval for 21 235 000 shares to be issued at 4.3 cents so maybe people believe that any price below that is good.

Any opinions or other information that I have missed would be good? 
Cheers.


----------



## STRAT (21 April 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



frogen said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering whether someone could tell me, am I missing something with SBN recently.
> Their share price has increased 7.14% Friday and another 30% today. The volume of buyers is 12 808 362 to sellers 3 671 100.
> I have researched and have not found any information that indicates any announcements out soon or new developments:-
> ...



A very good question and I am wondering the same thing. Have been digging and cant put it down to anything either. That said this share has moved before prier to releasing information so perhaps news is on the way again.


----------



## frogen (21 April 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

It will be interesting to see if there'll be any profit takers coming in tomorrow.
 There are a couple of big orders around $40 000 (well big for me) in the buy volume at around 3.2 cents.  I'd like to know what they know. 
Cheers.


----------



## Digeze (22 April 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Announcement regarding re-allignment and appointment of CEO:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080225/pdf/317mnw1xtm52kc.pdf


----------



## Trader Paul (12 May 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Hi folks,

SBN ... as requested, our time cycle analysis shows:

19-20052008 ... a short, but aggressive rally.

26052008 ... minor cycle

29052008 ... minor cycle

23062008 ... minor cycle

27062008 ... minor cycle

11072008 ... minor cycle

17072008 ... positive cycle - finances

28-29072008 ... positive spotlight and 2 cycles
should bring more news.


More later ..... 

have a great day

paul




=====


----------



## Doris (29 September 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Finally an ann... an hour ago...

China looking good!

*MPS has confirmed that OraLine is in compliance with its quality standards *and has been issued the Quality Standard Number Q/SIRL1-2008. 

As a result, Siyi has placed an initial order for 20,000 units of OraLine in anticipation of the commencement of the MPS field trials in December 2008.

In 2009, Siyi and SBN will work together for the final product approval, promotion and roll out of the proposed testing program. 

At this stage, SBN anticipates that the final product approval will be received in the second half of calendar year 2009.


----------



## Doris (8 October 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

ASX Ann 5:41pm yesterday:
Sun Biomedical and Express Diagnostics Distribution Partner Sign Agreement with Latvia Police Department

OraLine Drug Tests aid in roadside testing program
Blackwood, NJ, September 2008””Sun Biomedical Laboratories Inc. recently announced the sale of its popular one-step saliva drug tests to the Latvian Police Department. The device, called OraLine Saliva Drug Screen, is used to test the presence of drug abuse on the spot and get accurate results within ten minutes. This saves a significant amount of time and money incurred by taking all drug abuse suspects to the hospital for lab tests, whenever someone is stopped. In fact, *the Latvian police have reported saving over $210 per traffic stop by screening drivers with the OraLine device and taking only those who test positively to the hospital for further testing*. Express Diagnostics International, Inc. of Minnesota is the Sun
Biomedical Laboratories’ distributor serving the Latvian police force.

“*OraLine is the most sensitive saliva test on the market for the detection of marijuana use*,” according to Jack Kerins, CEO of Sun Biomedical. “With such accuracy built into an easy-to-use, inexpensive disposable product, law enforcement departments around the globe can quickly determine drug abuse and the subsequent need for further testing.” *This sale continues to expand OraLine’s market presence internationally*.

Manufactured in the U.S. from premium membranes, the OraLine Saliva Drug Screen is an extremely accurate immunoassay designed to detect the presence of several illicit drugs in human saliva at levels equal to or greater than the cut-off level indicated. Drugs detected include: marijuana, cocaine,
methamphetamines, and opiates/morphine/heroin. The company plans to release an advanced OraLine version to include additional drugs early in 2009.

About Sun Biomedical Laboratories, Inc.
Sun Biomedical Laboratories, Inc. produces both urine and saliva based drugs of abuse testing devices at its main facility in Blackwood, New Jersey. The company has established an industry benchmark with the most sensitive saliva drugs of abuse testing device available on the market today. The company also has a portfolio of research into the use of saliva as a diagnostic medium for other disease states that provide the foundation for continued research and development and a broader portfolio of point of care testing devices.

The Company, founded in 1993, is an operating unit of Sun Biomedical Limited, a public company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) under the symbol "SBN". For more information about Sun Biomedical
Laboratories and its products, contact us at 888-440-8388 or visit www.sunbiomed.com.
###
1001 Lower Landing Road, Blackwood, NJ 08012 P 856-401-1080 F 856-401-1090 fax www.sunbiomed.com
PRESS ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## Doris (27 October 2008)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

SBN ann last Thursday has a link to a subsidiary product on sale:

www.simpledrugtest.com

This shows a home drug test kit for $3.95... click on video to see its use.

Five surface tests per kit e.g. shoelaces, backpack, steering wheel...


----------



## Albi (24 July 2010)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*

Hi Mates! Is any one holding thi stock. I came across few months ago and thinking to jump in. It is quiet cheap.


----------



## AussieBoy (9 February 2011)

*Re: SBN - Sun Biomedical*



Albi said:


> Hi Mates! Is any one holding thi stock. I came across few months ago and thinking to jump in. It is quiet cheap.




As a matter of fact, I do have some shares in SBN.  Although it feels weird for me to be replying to a post that is more than half a year old, I did get SBN for dirt cheap.  However, I don't know if it will be going up anytime in the near future, as approximately 480 million shares or so have to be traded to get past the $0.002 mark.  However, if that did eventuate and spike up even further, I will be laughing all the way to the bank.  I do wonder if there are any other shares on the ASX that are just as cheap, or cheaper than SBN.


----------



## System (1 December 2015)

On December 1st, 2015, Sun Biomedical Limited (SBN) changed its name and ASX code to Dimeriz Limited (DXB).


----------



## finicky (23 September 2020)

Tony Locantro entertaining on his fave biotechs
Dimerix starts 15.06
I'll probably have a punt across his whole biotech p/f if there's a crash


----------



## finicky (29 September 2020)

Nasty. Fortune favours the brave - closed up ^ 48%
It's a 'buy the bad news' said T. Locantro a few days ago.

DMX 6 Mths


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

> On Monday, penny stock biotech Dimerix opened 70 per cent higher at 40¢ after being recommended by online stock tipping website Next Investors.



Just last week, Dimerix issued $20 million worth of new shares to institutional investors at 20¢ each to leave them sitting on an instant $20 million paper profit today.


> _StocksDigital, the financial media business behind Next Investors and Wise Owl, freely admits to investing in businesses before making public recommendations._




-  _quickly fell a bit after 7 million shares went through,  and ended at 33.5c_


----------

